# Am i doing it right? vol. America



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

The america pants are just pants i bought to wear over my snowpants... God how i love america am i doing it right?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Are you asking if the pants make you patriotic? or if you put 'em on right?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't see the humor in this thread...?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Are you asking if the pants make you patriotic? or if you put 'em on right?












that person is doing it wrong

i am asking if i am doing it right


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't UNDERSTAND!!! What the jesus is he doing wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> I don't UNDERSTAND!!! What the jesus is he doing wrong?



im just asking if i look to ridiculous everyone was screaming at me like napoleon dynamite quotes 

or should i wear an american flag coat with it i saw someone on the mountain wearing one... or are jerseys fine?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

The only he is doing wrong is wearing that Sixers jersey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> The only he is doing wrong is wearing that Sixers jersey.




you mean you arent a dr J fan??????


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Th3Ownly said:


> im just asking if i look to ridiculous everyone was screaming at me like napoleon dynamite quotes
> 
> or should i wear an american flag coat with it i saw someone on the mountain wearing one... or are jerseys fine?


 Wow. You're really self-conscious. 

Do the things that you're wearing get in the way of your riding?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you like the pants man, and you are patriotic, then rock em. I think they look aight.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

No, you look like a tool.


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

you need to get a team usa jersey. get a kobe one.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

you are doing it wrong. flags should be flown not worn as pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Rex: "You're going to learn to dicipline your image. You think I got where I am today because I dressed like Peter Pan here? Take a look at what I'm wearing people. You think anyone wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys? Forget about it."

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

the pants would look decent if worn with black or a plain color from the flag ... not a whole bunch of shit put together. the small jerzey OVER your jacket is what really makes you look like a toolbag


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

romaniaK said:


> the pants would look decent if worn with black or a plain color from the flag ... not a whole bunch of shit put together. the small jerzey OVER your jacket is what really makes you look like a toolbag




Actually the jersey is a size xl its just that im 6'7'' 200 pounds so i fill out that jersey....


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Th3Ownly said:


> Actually the jersey is a size xl its just that im 6'7'' 200 pounds so i fill out that jersey....


who cares what size the jersey is??? It's small on you (over the jacket at least)... nobody is ever gonna go check your tags. So yeah ... it's small and looks stupid.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Totally doing it wrong!! You need this coat too -


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

FLuiD said:


> Totally doing it wrong!! You need this coat too -


that is the coat i saw online and i need that coat where can i get it at?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

slippy said:


> Rex: "You're going to learn to dicipline your image. You think I got where I am today because I dressed like Peter Pan here? Take a look at what I'm wearing people. You think anyone wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys? Forget about it."
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


"I'm Rex, founder of the Rex Kwon Do self-defense system! After one week with me in my dojo, you'll be prepared to defend yourself with the strength of a grizzly, the reflexes of a puma, and the wisdom of a man."


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

You could one up Kid rock & just wear an american flag instead :laugh:

on the reals thou, do what you want man.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

i saw a rider with a jersey outside of his jacket last weekend. Is this a fashion statement?

The sad part is that the jersey does nothing for the outfit. If it added a little warm or water protection i would understand. The jersey is worn on the outside just to show the jerset for jersey's sake


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

bassholic said:


> i saw a rider with a jersey outside of his jacket last weekend. Is this a fashion statement?


If it is, it's a pretty shitty fashion statement.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

IMO the flag pants look a lot better than that teal crap in the other pic. Why the extreme patriotism though?


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the teal supposed to have anything to do with being patriotic? if so, i'm pretty sure that's _wrong_ ...:dunno:

But seriously dude, if you feel that strongly about something, whether it be country, a cause, belief, or fucking pants...don't second guess yourself, fuck everyone else. Don't change your shit based upon the opinions of randoms you will likely never see again that have no real impact on your life anyway.

Since you are asking for an opinion, if i saw you riding, i might chuckle a bit for a second or two and then never think of you again cause i'm riding. Only you can answer your own question (except for the teal...that's just wrong...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Yo jeezy I think u look like a pimp. Keep it up.


----------

